# Aquarium Cabinet



## streamer71 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is an aquarium cabinet that I built and donated to my daughters 2nd grade class. Robert


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very nice work and generous as well*

I'm sure the school was wowed with your donation. :thumbsup: It's great when a hobby or profession can benefit others especially children. I gave a perspective drawing class at my son's school and they all signed a thank you note, so I know it was appreciated. Nice cabinetry and details, Robert. :yes: bill


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

That is a first class job.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Where is the water in the bottom picture?:laughing:

Again good job.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

streamer71 said:


> Here is an aquarium cabinet that I built and donated to my daughters 2nd grade class. Robert


Very Nice Robert


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice! trim work looks awesome!


----------



## streamer71 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Should I have concern?*

Hello again, Well upon arriving at school tuesday morning to see that the second grade teacher has got rid of the guiniea pigs and filled the 55 gal. aquarium. I estimate 500 Lbs. Well before building the teacher wanted casters and I said that would not be a good idea. I looked at chain store cabinets and feel mine is built far better. all quality 3/4 box constuction with the top capped the back let in and the shelf fixed. All glued, I am a real worry wart and just had to vent and hope for good imput.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

The cabinet is beautiful and far superior in quality to many of the cabinets I have seen designed to hold even larger tanks.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job streamer.


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

I made mine largely out of MDF and it supports a 37g tall tank. I would think yours should be pleanty strong enough.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work on the stand. I'm sure the school loves it and I'll bet your daughter is proud to say my Daddy built it!

On a side note I hope they don't have trouble with fish in the aquarium. I have always heard that once a tank has had guinea pigs or hamsters or such that it shouldn't be used for fish due to the urine build up from the little critters. Maybe that's overblown though. 

John


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice. From an aquarium builders point of view it is plenty strong. Great materials with awesome construction. Have no worries my friend.


----------



## california (Jul 9, 2011)

really good work


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Good cabinetry...


----------

